

Microsoft Releases Roslyn Project, Open Compiler API - clockwork_189
http://robkennedy.com/2011/10/22/microsoft-releases-roslyn-project-open-compiler-api/

======
haasted
The post should link to <http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/roslyn> .

------
bgrainger
Previously discussed here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3132761>

------
cheez
Nice. They're learning from clang.

------
ww520
Could MS be trying to compete with JVM in letting people to create new
languages targeting the .Net CLR?

~~~
pixie_
That's already possible.

~~~
contextfree
Also, these compiler APIs are language specific, so they don't actually help
with that. (it's sort of interesting to think about what a more generic take
on this, or a subset of it, would look like, other than the CLR itself,
though).

edit: I think my grandparent poster was being ironical, since if you know what
the CLR is you probably know what it stands for ... right?

